

Jawbone’s New Wearable, the Up3, Is Ambitious in All the Right Places - x43b
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/jawbones-new-wearable-up3-ambitious-right-places/

======
jeangenie
It bothers me that Wired occasionally puts out interesting pieces but churns
out puff-pieces on products and companies daily. Thanks, Condé Nast.

~~~
tartuffe78
It's the only effective form of online advertising for tech blogs, seems like
all of the big sites have figured this out. I imagine walking the tight rope
of keeping users interested while getting eye balls on the paid pieces will
get tougher as more and more sites get better at it.

------
phlo
Previous discussion on the Up3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8560644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8560644)

------
mszyndel
Did they finally fix the problems with charging (namely battery breaking if
you disconnect during charging)?

------
theg2
Looked at Jawbone for 2 years, a lack of Window Phone support will continue to
prevent me from buying.

------
georgemcbay
I'd argue Microsoft's Band is ambitious in "righter" places, with the
inclusion of on-band GPS.

